
San Francisco 49ers Controversially Sit Out National Anthem in Protest - Kinnard
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/aug/28/colin-kaepernick-national-anthem-rex-ryan-nfl
======
DrScump
Title has been altered to be clickbait.

This was NOT done by any member of the team or staff _except_ Mr. Kaepernick.
Blaming the team is ludicrous.

